# Curious looking dog



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Saw an odd looking dog on another pitbull forum. It was in a slideshow in the header so I wasn't able to click on it for more info or anything. I'm curious as to what it is. It seemed to have a bulldog type stance (strong chest etc.) but it had a very odd looking head. It was very long and it was hard to tell where his snout ended and his skull began. Was a very unique dog. I know this is vague but maybe someone can help me figure out what this dog is. 

He also had cropped ears for what it is worth.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

was it this?










English bull terrier


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes that is him. Idk why but I think those are incredible looking dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bull Terriers are sweet looking dogs indeed. I haven't seen very many in person. I saw one black and tan once, beautiful dog.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have never seen one in person, but they are indeed unique looking dogs. I would like to have one but my time is already spoken for with the two I got at the house. Just thought he was interesting.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

I always liked them. There is one that comes in my store every once in awhile. Very unique.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whoa. They are some expensive little boogers too lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very expensive And im not sure how many breeders are out there for them , we tried to get one before we got our 1st male but they can be a handful and realized they werent very well suited for our home right now , very cool looking though. saw one at the petstore a few months back she was only a few months old was extremely cute.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea from what I have looked at on them since l4ne4 told me what they were, one would be perfect for me if he was an only dog. I already have two that take up 4 -5 hours of my time and attention every evening. I wouldn't get another high drive dog knowing I didn't have the time to take up with him. Later on in life (hopefully at least 10 - 15 years from now) if something happens to champ and/or chevelle I may look into getting one if I can find them. Definitely would look for an adult I'm all puppy'd out for one lifetime.


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

My friend has an English Bull Terrier, beautiful dog but very DA so the dog barely gets walked. It's a shame because they have such high drive I'd love to work with that dog.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats sad. couldn't he walk him with a muzzle for extra safety and still let the guy get his exercise?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

L4NE4 said:


> was it this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Anyone know whose dog this is? I've never seen a cropped BT before as their ears are naturally pricked. This dog looks like someone's recreation of an old working type BT instead of a show looking dog. Very cool looking dog. Even the snout isn't as exaggerated as the show type which is not a bad thing.

Below is an example of a typical show bred BT. Note the differences in the shape of the head.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

we have a local sherbert shop and the owner has a bull terrier. she sits in front of the shop everyday with a bed and water... she is so funny. their coat is really coarse. and you can't help but pet their odd shaped head/nose. She is super friendly i wish i knew her name.


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> Thats sad. couldn't he walk him with a muzzle for extra safety and still let the guy get his exercise?


Yea he has a muzzle but the owners are just lazy and don't want to deal with the hassle of meeting other dogs. I reckon his aggression is just made worse by his lack of stimulation.

@ aus_staffy: I was thinking that it had a less exaggerated head but I thought it was just the angle lol. I've never seen an EBT in that great condition and well bred, most I see are strange BYB creations or the stocky show kind.


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

my next dog will be a EBT but have to w8 till i dnt have my bulldog no more or ish will hit the fan my bulldog h8s being challanged and my mums old EBT used to challange every dog it met lol so better safe than sorry ill just wait 6 or so years excellent dogs tho and that 1st dog is heaps nice dont see em like that at all these days ive actually never seen 1 so old school looking like that


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I've met ONE EBT, and he's an amazing dog. He's a spazz in an half, very VERY terrier-like.









They are a high drive dog that is one thing I can say.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Now he is a very good looking dog!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Just to show you a tad bit more of his personality


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

English bull terrier saving man from bull.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like Bull Terriers a lot, I think they are super cute and the few I have met have the typical goofy terrier personality. I have to agree with them having a high drive and pretty high DA. There's actually a couple bull terrier puppies in the beginner's class part of the classes I take Whit to. Its focused for pitbulls, but there's a few other breeds as well so I see the little bulls on the other side of the park. I remember on my 2nd day of class, an older guy was trying to do class with his big male EBT, who was just showing too much aggression that it was distracting the other dogs. I kind of felt bad for him when he was asked to leave, be cause he was really trying to work on his boy's manners. I guess a few weeks prior, he got in a scuffle and did some damage.


But I like them a lot, not so much the show dogs, but the working ones. Hope to own one someday


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

DarkMoon said:


> Just to show you a tad bit more of his personality


What do you meanpull it? How about I ride and you pull it lol!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> ^Anyone know whose dog this is? I've never seen a cropped BT before as their ears are naturally pricked. This dog looks like someone's recreation of an old working type BT instead of a show looking dog. Very cool looking dog. Even the snout isn't as exaggerated as the show type which is not a bad thing.
> 
> Below is an example of a typical show bred BT. Note the differences in the shape of the head.


or it could possibly be a gull terrier. google it and you will see that they are not as exaggerated as the show version..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

meno222 said:


> or it could possibly be a gull terrier. google it and you will see that they are not as exaggerated as the show version..


:goodpost: Yeah, I know about the gull terr. They are basically working versions of bull terriers in Pakistan and India. In the days of British colonialism, the Brits brought their fighting dogs with them and they've pretty much stayed the same being untouched by the show scene.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

.................................


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That one looks like an APBT x EBT - look at the cropped ears and less-Roman nose... Someone on another forum has that mix and it's really neat looking (< I don't love the headhape of purebred EBTs)


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

meno222 said:


> or it could possibly be a gull terrier. google it and you will see that they are not as exaggerated as the show version..


i really doubt its a gully looks straight ebt 2 me all the gull terriers ive seen are more gangly lookin than this


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

We have 6 in our bully get togethers in my development all like aus said. But the bt shown is dramatically different. Much more appealing to me


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> ^Anyone know whose dog this is? I've never seen a cropped BT before as their ears are naturally pricked. This dog looks like someone's recreation of an old working type BT instead of a show looking dog. Very cool looking dog. Even the snout isn't as exaggerated as the show type which is not a bad thing.
> 
> Below is an example of a typical show bred BT. Note the differences in the shape of the head.


thats what i was thinking, the original pic looks more like an ebt x gamebred apbt maybe.

I have heard BT are more DA than the apbt. dont know first hand. one thing to remember about the BT is the SOA(sudden onset of aggression) pretty scary stuff. but still very nice dogs.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 26, 2009)

There are two strains of the English Bullterrier in Europe. A working strain and a show strain.
The show strain has always the downface like the skull below, the working strain has more one of the 2 skulls above.
The working strain is for wild boar hunting, protection (Schutzhund) and dog fight.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Hagen said:


> There are two strains of the English Bullterrier in Europe. A working strain and a show strain.
> The show strain has always the downface like the skull below, the working strain has more one of the 2 skulls above.
> The working strain is for wild boar hunting, protection (Schutzhund) and dog fight.


I would LOVE a working strain BT. That would be a phenomenal dog.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I always like the look of the ebt.
Some may remember the movie 'Patton', where the general brings his new ebt william (named after 'william the conquerer') to a social gathering of middle aged ladies, in england. One of the ladies toy dogs scared william, who hid behind Patton, whereupon, he looked at the dog and said in disgust, '...you're willie now...'
Turns out the real life Patton had a ebt named willie during ww2...and a statue in memorial to the general includes his dog.

Here's a pic.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of the show BT but the working lines are awesome and I have a friend who had one, Kaiser is an amazing dog, PP, Sch and WP, he would do anything for her, she now has Donovan Pinschers to do her PP work with. But kaiser was awesome, hmmmm let me see if I can find a pic of him, he was the workin BT. Nope and I am not on my computer to post a pic of him. Loved that dog


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

Tye I have some pics of Kaiser dude if you want'em


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol post 'em up Jo. I have some but can't access them cause I'm not on my comp  Thanks girl. Ya got some of him working??


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

That I do! some of her Donovan as well I think.....have to look


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome yeah I can get pics of her Donovan's from her FB but she has none of Kaiser there


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

My friend has a female and shes nasty as can be.She literally ate his male pug.


----------



## paintedwildd (Mar 20, 2011)

@ Joleigh - Did you find those pictures of the dog Kaiser? I'd love to see him, I'm really considering getting a working EBT as my next dog. That or a Cane Corso to protect the APBT


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> was it this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aus_staffy said:


> ^Anyone know whose dog this is? I've never seen a cropped BT before as their ears are naturally pricked. This dog looks like someone's recreation of an old working type BT instead of a show looking dog. Very cool looking dog. Even the snout isn't as exaggerated as the show type which is not a bad thing.
> 
> Below is an example of a typical show bred BT. Note the differences in the shape of the head.


you took the words right out of my mouth. I wonder how its bred. it is the best looking BT I've ever seen.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

shadowwolf said:


> I would LOVE a working strain BT. That would be a phenomenal dog.


I agree with you ^


----------

